# CD-ROM avec Classic



## Tolotti (5 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour. Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider???
J'ai un CD-ROM fabriqué en 1998 et qui necessite Classique pour être ouvert (il est compatible Mac OS 9). Jusque là, tout va bien. Quand j'ouvre le CD-Rom j'y trouve une application qui doit être installée. Il s'agit de DynaText, qui permet, à ce que j'ai compris, d'éditer et lire des ouvrages informatiques. Sans l'installation de cette application, impossible d'accéder aux volumes de la revue qui se trouve sur le disque. Quand je lance l'installation, celle-ci s'interrompt aussitôt pour me signales une erreur (-43) pendant l'accès à EBT (quelque chose du genre). Quelqu'un sait pourquoi il m'est impossible d'ouvrir et installer cette application? Est-ce dû au fait que j'ouvre le dique à partir de Mac OS 10.4.9 via Classic et que l'application ne peut pas y être installée? Pourtant Classic devrait justement permettre de le faire, non? Merci à tous et à toutes.


----------



## Invité (5 Septembre 2007)

T'as essayé de mettre l'installeur sur le bureau, au lieu d'installer depuis le Cd ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Septembre 2007)

Il ne faut, de toute fa&#231;on, pas perdre de vue que Classic permet de lancer la plupart des applications "Mac OS 9" dans l'environnement Mac OS X, la plupart ... Pas toutes !

Celles qui fonctionnent bien sous Classic sont celles dont les d&#233;veloppeurs ont bien respect&#233;s les directives de programmation d'Apple, mais pour celles dont les d&#233;veloppeurs ont utilis&#233; des astuces "non document&#233;es", ou ont adress&#233; le mat&#233;riel sans passer par les API de Mac OS, aucune garantie de bon fonctionnement sous Classic !

Donc, il est possible que ton installeur ne fonctionne que sous OS 9 natif, et pas sous "Classic".


----------



## r e m y (6 Septembre 2007)

Quel mod&#232;le de Mac utilises-tu? Car si il est suffisamment ancien, il peut peut-&#234;tre &#234;tre d&#233;marr&#233; temporairement sous MacOS 9 plut&#244;t que MacOS X....


----------



## Tolotti (6 Septembre 2007)

Merci à tous de vos réponses!
Invité: j'essaierai ce que tu proposes, autrement dit de tirer ce qu'il faut sur ma machine pour voir si l'application démarre.
Pascal: c'est aussi ce que je pensais effectivement; s'il n'y aura pas de solution autrement, alors tant pis. On fera sans...
Remy: j'ai un powerbookG4 10.4.9. Je ne sais donc pas si je pourrai faire la combine que tu proposes. A voir. 
Merci encore!


----------



## r e m y (6 Septembre 2007)

Tolotti a dit:


> ...
> Remy: j'ai un powerbookG4 10.4.9. Je ne sais donc pas si je pourrai faire la combine que tu proposes. A voir.
> Merci encore!


 

Ca peut être assez vite vu. Tu vas dans pref système, démarrage, et tu regardes si tu peux sélectionner le "Dossier système" contenant MacOS 9

Si oui, tu cliques redémarrer


----------



## Tolotti (6 Septembre 2007)

Salut Remy, 
J'ai suivi tes indications. En fait, pas de dossier mac os9, donc pas possible de démarrer sur ça. Pas grave... Par ailleurs, j'ai cru comprendre que je pouvais me relier à une autre machine et démarrer à partir de celle-ci. Cela signifie-il que si je procède de la sorte avec une machine qui tourne à os9 je pourrait parvenir à mes fins?


----------



## Tolotti (7 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour, 

En fait, mettre l'installateur sur le bureau comme proposé par Invité n'a pas donné de bons résultats. Par contre, j'ai pu voir que ce qui pose problème c'est l'application EBT.MAC. En cliquant sur dynatext pour lancer l'installation c'est en effet EBT.MAC qui plante. Et quand je regarde de près, ma machine le reconnaît et tente de le lancer comme un fichier Quicktime ce qui évidemment ne marche pas. 
Bon, je crains que je vais pas y arriver...


----------



## Invité (7 Septembre 2007)

Essaie en mettant EBT.App au lieu de EBT.MAC pour voir si ça change quelque chose.


----------



## Tolotti (7 Septembre 2007)

En fait, c'est pas encore ça, mais si avant il me signifiais clairement que EBT.MAC échouait son ouverture, maintenant il me met le message d'erreur suivant:
"Sorry, this updater can only expand the file "EBT.mac"
Je vois pas du tout ce que cela veut dire, mais bref...


----------



## Tolotti (7 Septembre 2007)

et enfait pourquoi proposais-tu ce changement d'extension???


----------



## Invité (7 Septembre 2007)

J'avais pas bien compris :rose: 
Je croyais que EBT.MAC c'était l'application et "dynatext" le fichier.
Puisqu'il parle d'"expand" t'as essayé d'ouvrir le fichier avec StuffIt (en enlevant l'extension  )


----------



## Tolotti (7 Septembre 2007)

Resalut invité. Enfait, je n'ai rien compris à ce que tu n'avais pas compris, mais comme t'as parlé de Stuffit, j'ai essayé d'y faire passer EBT.MAC et ça a marché!!! Il m'a ouvert Dynatext et maintenant je peux lire mes textes bénis!!!
Grand merci à toi et aux autres. C'est vraiment drôle: le malentendu m'a permi d'y arriver. 
Bref, voilà
Salut a vous


----------



## Invité (7 Septembre 2007)

Moi c'est le message qui m'a permis de te faire essayer : "Sorry, this updater can only expand the file "EBT.mac"


----------

